# Wie Kollagen erstellen?



## Eistee (27. April 2005)

Hi,
ich bin leider nicht sehr bewandert in Photoshop, da ich es nur selten nutze, daher meine Frage:
Wie kann ich aus mehreren Bildern eine einfache Kollage erstellen?
Das Ergebnis sollte ungeföhr aussehen, wie hier: http://www.party-revue.de/ (linke Seite)

Was muss ich dabei beachten?
Wie gehts am einfachsten/effektivsten?

Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## Hosenwäscher (27. April 2005)

Also ich habe die Technik zwar noch nie ausprobiert aber erstell ein leeres Bild mit einem transparenten Hintergrund und schieb deine Bildchen so rein, wie du willst und dann spiel ein bisschen mit den Ebenenmodi herum. Falls das nicht ganz klappt, dann schau dir mal hier die Tutorials an. Da muss eins sein, in dem erklärt wird, wie man Bilder ineinander kopiert.


----------



## Leola13 (27. April 2005)

Hai,

das Tutorial gibt es hier .

Für jedes Bild eine Ebenenmaske erstellen und entsprechend die nicht sichtbaren Teile wegsprühen. Dabei über die Deckkraft das obere Bild etwas transparent machen, das erleichtert die Kontrolle. Einen weichen, großen Pinsel benutzen, dass schafft weichere Übergänge. oder wie im Tut beschrieben mit Verläufen arbeiten. Die einzelnen Bilder evtl. vorher in Kontrast, Helligkeit und Größe (wenn gewünscht) anpassen um allzu grosse Unterschiede zu eliminieren.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## LRK (27. April 2005)

Ich hab' mich vor kurzem erfolgreich an diesem Thema versucht. Dabei erstellte ich für jedes Bild eine eigene Ebene und verwendete einen weichen Radiergummi, mit dem ich die Kanten erstsäuberlich dann weicher abgetrennt habe. So entstanden viele weiche Segmente die man fast beliebig zusammensetzen kann.

Wenn ich später wieder zuhause bin, schaue ich mal, dass ich die Collagen hochlade und die Links hier poste.


----------



## McAce (27. April 2005)

Mit dem Radiergummi würde ich nicht arbeiten denn weg ist weg.
Für sowas sollte man die Ebenenmasken nutzen denn so kann man immer wieder
was korrigieren.


----------



## Eistee (27. April 2005)

@LRK
das hört sich gut an 

@McAce
Wie genau funktioniert das dann?


----------



## Leola13 (28. April 2005)

Hai,



			
				Eistee hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @McAce
> Wie genau funktioniert das dann?



Wie im oben genannten Tutorial beschrieben !   

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Eistee (28. April 2005)

Wen ich das soweit richtig verstanden habe, kann auf diese Weise aber nur zwei Grafiken, die übereinander liegen "verschmelzen".
Wie stell ich es an, wenn ich Grafiken aneinander hängen will?


----------



## c2uk (28. April 2005)

Das Beispiel beruht auf 2 Bildern, es hindert Dich aber niemand daran auch mehrere Bilder zu verwenden, alles was Du musst ist dann halt in der entsprechenden Ebene des Bildes arbeiten (so wie Leola13 es weiter oben schon geschrieben hat). Nützlich wäre aber auch ein Bild als Hintergrund zu haben.

 Wie wäre es wenn Du das ganze einfach mal ausprobierst und uns dann das Ergebnis zeigst und wir Dir sagen, was man sonst noch so machen sollte bzw. was anders gehört?


----------



## Eistee (28. April 2005)

Ich komm leider in den ansätzen schon nicht weiter 
Wird wohl auch daran liegen, dass ich so gut wie nie mit Photoshop arbeite und mir da teilweise einfach das verständnis für die Arbeitsweise fehlt...
Ich beschreib mein problem am besten nochmal genauer:
Ich möchte viele Fotos aneinander reihen - wie auf der oben genannten Website.
Das Tutorial beschreibt aber nur, wie ich zwei Fotos, die genau gleich groß sind und übereinander liegen *in*einander kopiere.
Ich habe eine fertige Grafik (Header meiner Website) auf den ich einige zusammengefügte Foos setzen möchte. Nun sind die Fotos aber logischerweise kleiner als der Header. Wenn ich im Maskenmodus nun einen farbverlauf auf das Foto zeichne, so erstreckt sich dieser natürlich auch über die ganze Länge des headers und nicht nur über das Foto. Somit kann zumindest ich mit meinem Kenntnissstand nicht viel mit dem Tutorial anfangen.
ich hoffe, ihr versteht, was ich meine und könnt mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. April 2005)

Du kannst eine Ebenen*maske* auf x-beliebige Bilder/Flächen legen und so dann wie im Tutorial beschrieben Bildbereiche AUSBLENDEN. ( Siehe auch den Abschnitt Korrektur im genannten Tutorial )



> Nun das Pinselwerzeug
> wählen und als Vordergundfarbe weiß (wichtig! wählen und den Fisch
> vorsichtig "nachpinseln".
> (Solltet Ihr euch vermalt haben wechselt zu Vordergrundfarbe schwarz, dann wird der
> Bereich bei malen wieder zur Ebenmaske!)



Weitere Infos auch unter folgendem Link:

http://www.br-online.de/wissen-bildung/thema/alpha-bildbearbeitung/popups/br06.html


----------



## LRK (13. Mai 2005)

Ich weiss, is schon viele Monde her aber ich hab's doch versprochen:
http://home.arcor.de/lrk/walli02.jpg
http://home.arcor.de/lrk/wallpaper tour paris.jpg



Und da sach' noch einer ich hätte viel Freizeit.


----------

